# Teak Chair Opinion



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I stumbled on the attached teak chairs at an estate place. There are six of them. My guess is someone wanted the teak table but not the chairs and the guy was hungry. 

They are in great shape although if I cannot extract tiny stains on the cushions I will have them recovered. 

They look mid-20th-century which is bothering me I guess, since I am. They are not exactly my style but they are so comfortable to sit on. That's the other problem. I don't want people lingering at my place because it is comfortable. I want to feed and drink them within two hours and have them be gone. Comfy chairs with back supports like these shown would encourage them to stick around an even talk for hours. 

Asking price is $200 for six and I am thinking since the fool sold the table? I will start with an offer of $125 for six. $20ish each for nice teak chairs my age? Should I worry I would be stuck with them if I don't like them? My interior designer du jour assures me, with new fabric, I will like them.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those were were made chairs----If you like them---make that offer-----not my style---but ????


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I am attracted only to that they are teak and at a great price. I was hoping someone on this site would tell me I should be wild about them. Design wise they are not me. 

Let me float this. How would you feel about them if I promised to redo the cushions in something suitable and offered them up as outdoor furniture? Teak is teak and will do well outdoors.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if you don't know if you are wild about them how would we know. if you are paying a designer let them tell you if you like them or not. designers are really decorators but don't tell anyone.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

DannyT said:


> if you don't know if you are wild about them how would we know. if you are paying a designer let them tell you if you like them or not. designers are really decorators but don't tell anyone.


Actually interior designers I have ever worked with are not decorators. The one I am working with now has a degree in architecture and can draw and certify structural drawings for changes I may want. She, of course, is a member of the American Society of Interior Designers and the American Institute of Architects? Expensive. We shall see. Usually real interior designers, not decorators, I have worked with live mostly on commissions of things they buy for me at a price point I would never get retail on my own. 

Designed trained myself, we are at odds at times. Which is why I posted about the chairs. I needed to here other voices and opinions.


----------

